
8-Bit Spirituals - kencausey
http://blog.fogus.me/2020/05/20/8-bit-spirituals/
======
tonyarkles
Lately I've been getting back into desktop UI land to put a visual interface
onto an image processing pipeline. I decided on Qt since it's C++ and the rest
of the codebase is too (and cross-platform). This post encouraged me to go
look at the output executable, and it's only 700kB! There are, admittedly, a
bunch of libraries that it is importing (Qt, FLIR Spinnaker, OpenCV,
Tensorflow...) but that's impressively tiny compared to other options.

I've also been pretty impressed with Qt Creator! I'm generally an "edit all
the things in Emacs" kind of guy, but started using Qt Creator basically
because a) I'm not familiar with all of the method names on Qt objects yet,
and b) the UI editor is handy. There's a lot to love here! It's snappy, it
uses CMake under the hood to define your project, and it's got nice
integration with some other tools (e.g. Valgrind and the clang linter). Plus
doing a CLI build using CMake is quite straightforward.

------
daitangio
Turbo Pascal was a dream. I started learning programming with it!

Also Turbo Vision was an entire Character-based GUI very nice and well written

Thank you for collecting this list.

------
frou_dh
I'm glad the net was cast wider than only TUIs for this concept.

In general, seeing TUIs as the be-all-end-all of sophisticated taste seems to
be a trap that a lot of beginning Unix enthusiasts fall into.

